# Ist ein felt heretic als Anfängerbike ok ?



## junkymonkey (25. April 2005)

hi ich hab mir vor kurzem ein felt heretic für 249 euro gekauft 
hauptsächlich will ich nur flatland fahren und wollte fragen ob das
fahrrad dafür in ordnung ist


----------



## Hund (25. April 2005)

nein mer sage ich nicht nimals felt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (25. April 2005)

Erst kaufen dann fragen... cool neuer Trend... Also ein Heretic selber ist ja schonmal furchtbar und Flatland? Fehlanzeige... was denkst du warum es Flatland-BMX-Räder gibt... ich würde sagen es war ein fehlkauf ganz getreu dem Motto wer einmal billig kauft, kauft zweimal. sry


----------



## Flatpro (25. April 2005)

boah,. dummheit muss wehtun....


----------



## der Digge (25. April 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Erst kaufen dann fragen... cool neuer Trend...


ja   

ich hatte übrigens mal n Hamster, der is aber nach n paar Jahren kaputt gegangen 
und jetzt frag ich mich ob ne Katze vielleicht doch besser gewesen wäre


----------



## s1c (25. April 2005)

oh weh... also das is GAR nich für flatland geeignet, wenn de glück hast krichste irgendwann mal nen tailSPIN hin das wars dann aber auch schon


verkauf es und hol dir nen richtiges flat land bike, bei ebay z.b ^^


----------



## Spooner (25. April 2005)

oder hohl dir das EASTERN TRIALDIGGER

ich persönlich finds gut und günstig oO

kann mir jemand sagen ob es was taugt?







is ein dirt bike aber guck mal unter parano-garage.de unter komplett bikes und dan flatland , so einfach ... ^^


----------



## Renegado (26. April 2005)

Alle ham se was gegen Felt   ich hab selber nen ufgebautes Ethik und ich krieg den Rahmen ne innen Arsch ... nen Freund von mir fährt ZUUUUUfällig nen Heretic und ich kann die Kritik ne verstehn... ach und nur als nebenbei der kann nen Tailwhip  also der Rahmen hält super... Ich wills und kanns ne verstehn was ihr habt...


----------



## Flatpro (26. April 2005)

es gibt sonen typen, der fährt mit nem 25kg bike rum und es hält... was soll dir das jetz sagen? gaaanz einfach, dass das ding zu schwer ist...
außerdem eine nicht ansprechende geo, sprich cs und ss hat und so, ne
auch die scheißnähte sind niederer quali und die rohre erst ma recht.. hält alles nur wegen der imensen masse


----------



## Renegado (26. April 2005)

Ich bin BMXer kein CC Rennradler der 8 kg brauch mir is des so von egal ob die scheise 15 oder 20 wiegt ich hab ne de geld ********...


----------



## Flatpro (27. April 2005)

was lässt sich schneller drehen? n haus oder n ziegelstein?

umso leichter umso agiler... aber darauf kommt es einem erst ab einem gewissen sklill an... wirst schon noch sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (28. April 2005)

Das kann man drehen und wenden, wenn du nen gaaaaaanz großen LKW hast... Mann könnte uch sagen das es ab einem bestimmten Skill egal is


----------



## Flatpro (28. April 2005)

nach oben gibts keine limits...


----------



## konamann (3. Mai 2005)

ethic rahmen hinterbau verbogen und fast abgerissen...

antwort: nö


----------



## Renegado (3. Mai 2005)

Passiert uch mit anderen rahmen

Antwort: Du hast so recht....


----------



## konamann (4. Mai 2005)

ja aber bei HiTen baustahl schneller als bei andenen CroMo sachen...


----------



## jimbim (9. Mai 2005)

ADDICT AND STREET 4 EVA!W§!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FLAT SUCKS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (9. Mai 2005)

addict


----------



## Flatpro (9. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> addict


ja ne is klar, hör ma auf hier wie nix zu spammen


----------



## derFisch (9. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ja ne is klar, hör ma auf hier wie nix zu spammen


der is gefaket


----------

